# String mit Zeilenumbruch (\n) an JavaScript Funktion übergeben



## K-Asche (13. August 2007)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich möchte einen String, welcher Zeilenumbrüche enthält an eine JavaScript Funktion übergeben. 
Wenn ich den String übergebe bekomme ich allerdings immer den Fehler "Nicht abgeschlossene Zeichnekonstante".
Ich brauche die Zeilenumbrüche aber zur weiteren Bearbeitung. Wie kann ich es erreichen diese Strings zu übergeben?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Quaese (14. August 2007)

Hi, 

wie genau sieht der String aus? Wie der Aufruf? Und zu guter Letzt, wie die JS-Funktion?

Folgendes funktioniert bei mir problemlos:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
function getValue(strText){
  alert(strText);
}
 //-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<button onclick="getValue('Ich bin ein Test\nmit Zeilenumbruch');">test</button>
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## K-Asche (14. August 2007)

Also mein Stirng sieht folgendermaßen aus

```
string str =  "row_Id,contactid,lastname,firstname,middlename,street,postalcode
,city,postofficebox,country,salutation\n
0,{3e8-3e9-3ea},Abarbanell,Stephan,,,,,,,Herr\n"

//Aufruf
bla(str);
```


```
// javascript code
function bla(str)
{
   alert(str)
}
```

Aber sobald ich die Funktion anspreche bekomme ich "Nicht abgeschlossene Zeichenfolgenkonstante".
Nehme ich hier eine der beiden Zeilen ohne \n funktioniert es egal welche.


----------



## Quaese (14. August 2007)

Hi,

JS erlaubt es nicht, Strings so ohne weiteres über mehrere Zeilen zu deklarieren. Entweder schreibst Du alles in eine
Zeile oder Du konkatinierst den String. Ausserdm kenn JS das Schlüsselwort *string* bei der Deklaration nicht.

```
var str =  "row_Id,contactid,lastname,firstname,middlename,street,postalcode";
str += ",city,postofficebox,country,salutation\n";
str += "0,{3e8-3e9-3ea},Abarbanell,Stephan,,,,,,,Herr\n";
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

